# Great save! Great horned owl rescued from fishing line at texas golf course



## Meanderer (May 11, 2017)

I posted this in Nancy's Diary thread, but it has expired.  I am re-posting it here. Fisherman rescues Owl from fishing line.(VIDEO)


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful bird!  I'm glad that guy helped him out, the owl knew he was being helped, thanks for posting this!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2017)

Glad you posted this again.  It's worth a wider viewing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 11, 2017)

Nice to know there are some people that will take the time to do that. A real feel good video. The world needs more of this instead of all the gloom and doom.


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2017)

That video was a really great way to start my day! Than k you!


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2017)

Whatta guy!


----------

